# Question on hoses and inflations



## PBJfarm (Jan 10, 2014)

We are setting up our surge bucket milker since my husband is having rotator cuff surgery and won't be able to hand milk and neither kiddo is very good at emptying udders but they can carry the milker in and out of the milk shed. We are going with the surge as it was free with a freshly rebuilt pulsator from my grandparents closed dairy. We have the stainless shells as well. Should we keep those or go with the clear? Where do you all recommend buying your vacuum and milk hose from? We are milking only three right now so have a 4 cfm pump to run it.


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum

PB & J Farms
Home to Nubians, a lone LaMancha, and the rest of the farm menagerie
Oktaha, Ok


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Vacuum lines can be clear vinyl so they can come from a home improvement store. Silicon milk lines and inflations are the way to go. They are much easier to clean. Nearly all the people who sell goat milking equipment sell silicon lines as an upgrade. You can use the stainless shells, but the clear ones are lighter and weigh less.


----------



## PBJfarm (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks, I wondered about the air lines. We will look for the silicone for the milk then. Trying to get everything in place and working well before it has to be used in two weeks! Initially thought the kids could do the milking but they just don't have the experience hand milking and I have to go behind them and finish off.


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum

PB & J Farms
Home to Nubians, a lone LaMancha, and the rest of the farm menagerie
Oktaha, Ok


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I second getting the silicone upgrades. I use the silicone milk hose and clear shells and silicone inflations.


----------



## PBJfarm (Jan 10, 2014)

I ordered everything this weekend and can't say how pleased I am with Parts Dept. Customer service! Called me first thing this morning to let me know they would ship it today so I should have it in time to get it put together. 


Sent from my iPad using Dairy Goat Forum

PB & J Farms
Home to Nubians, a lone LaMancha, and the rest of the farm menagerie
Oktaha, Ok


----------

